# What Do You Think?



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

On Friday I'm going to apply litter to my pastures. After several day of record highs, the fescue is greening. I was thinking of running a Aerway after to open the ground for it. Too early?

Thanks

T.J.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TJH said:


> On Friday I'm going to apply litter to my pastures. After several day of record highs, the fescue is greening. I was thinking of running a Aerway after to open the ground for it. Too early?
> 
> Thanks
> T.J.


No


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

No.


----------

